# Swirly Soaps



## melonie (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Is there a simple way to make swirly soaps with M & P base?  I made one test bar, and the top looked okay, but the bottom was just a little big blob right in the middle.  No swirls at all.  I actually used real baking chocolate; melted it and mixed it with some M & P gently with a chopstick.  Don't know what went wrong  :? ?

Also, in regard  to recipes on our site for M & P, if the recipes call  for opaque or glycerine base, could I substitute with GM?  Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Melonie


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Melonie,

Did you look around Aussie Soap Supplies MP tutorials and info?  Here is the swirling link if you need it:-

http://aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Swirli ... 15.html#MP

IMO you can substitute any MP base for any other MP base - it really is personal preference.  That is how you tweak a recipe to suit what _you_ want.  You will get a different finished look however.

Tanya


----------



## melonie (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Tanya,

Thanks for the link.  Wow!  I did all wrong.  I'll ditch the choptstick the next time  for my "swirlies"  .  It just sounds a little complicated though.  I don't have a loaf pan; I usually pour my soap into small individual molds.  I wonder this swirling would work with them.  I'm just going to have to try.  I'll let you know how they turn out.

Thank you,

Melonie


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, I have never attempted an MP swirl!  Good on you for doing it....I really will like to know how you go next time.

Tanya


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 13, 2009)

It's easy to swirl once you get the hang of it but it takes patience. It's easier to swirl one soap base with another if its in a slab. I tried to swirl in one of those metal molds and it looked pretty just added too much opaque soap so the soap stayed glycerin but added the white soap base and looked really good!


----------

